# Country Fair Show Results



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie and I had our big day at the country fair dog show. The catagories that we entered were:

Most Obedient - she did amazing but lost to an austraian shephard that has been going to obedience school.

Longest Ears - lost to; guess what Fairlie; a basset hound

Best Trick - :first: Everyone went "Ahhh" when she got up on her little stool and turned in a circle and then they all said "how cute" when she sat pretty and then bowed.

But the best part of all, She won :star::star::star:*Best in Show*:star::star::star:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A couple more pictures. She can't wait to open the gift baskets to see what's inside.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Super Maggie 

The winnings look great  impressive stuff


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Champion Miss Maggie Fluffy Legs 
Well done Barb!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

And while we were waiting for the show to start we had a bit of company. 

I entered the flower show too and won 2nd and 3rd place for my Dalia's.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, well done Maggie:first: That is great, and its just the start. Well done on the beautiful Dalia's aswell. You must be feeling very chuffed tonight


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow so many reasons to feel proud! Congratulations.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent results all round then! Congratulations to you and the clever Miss Maggie  We're there any other cockapoos?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Excellent results all round then! Congratulations to you and the clever Miss Maggie  We're there any other cockapoos?


No. You don't see too many over here. A Maltese, Australian Shepherd, Lab mix, German Shepherd mix, hound something mixes, a yappy Jack Russell, English Bulldog, Labradoodle. Don't remember the others.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

the trick sounds fabulous......how long did it take for you to teach her that?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

susanb said:


> the trick sounds fabulous......how long did it take for you to teach her that?


We've been working on it all summer.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, what a little star, looks like she got some nice goodies, she looks SO pretty in that pic with her front paws on the little step.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's a link to the facebook page with the country fair pictures. https://www.facebook.com/WatsonsMillManotick


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW! that is great! Congrats on your wins!!


----------



## deeds (Sep 8, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha! I love the pics on fb, particularly the fact that Miss Maggie features in quite a few - not sure if there are more pics of Maggie or more of the horses


----------



## CharNC (Aug 19, 2015)

Congrats Maggie!!! She looks so happy with those big treat bags. How did she like the stuff in them?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

CharNC said:


> Congrats Maggie!!! She looks so happy with those big treat bags. How did she like the stuff in them?


We haven't opened all the treats yet but she loves her new balls and her fuzzy purple monster. There was also a book on dog tricks so lots of ideas for next year. We've already started to work on some new tricks.


----------

